# Headed to Bama for Crappie



## cmark (Mar 27, 2008)

Haven't had a whole lot of time in the past year but I did make it out on an awesome trip to the ThomBigbee waterway. It is like nothing I have ever experienced in the way of panfish. 3 of us limited with 90 fish, the smalles being 12 inches and the largest 16" and an estimated weight of 2 pounds. It is indeed a different flora/fauna environment. Saw one gator of about 3 feet, but also saw 5 or 6 cottonmouths that were over 4 feet long. Fishing made it worth it.


----------

